# Z-Boys Stance BRTV ep. 6 (350 and 370 Z)



## braggenrites (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey guys. Just wrapped up the latest episode of Braggenrites. Like the title says, we featured a 350 and 370 Z. Anyway, would love to hear what you guys think. Thanks!


----------



## RenaAlvidrez (Nov 25, 2013)

just going and going good on wheels is what i am seeing .. by the way, is it a TV episode or else .. i want to get it cleared ? anyone >>


----------



## braggenrites (Sep 23, 2013)

It's a web show of mine. We have a youtube channel aside from our actual website.


----------

